# O So Having A Ball



## O So (Sep 20, 2010)

I had, yah had, an exercise ball that I wasn't using, although I should be! LOL So after reading the post over in the main forum about people using those kind of balls for fun with their horses, I put my ball to good use!




O So loved it!! He even started playing with the smaller kids ball I had got him a couple weeks ago.

Here is a video of him playing in the yard! Yah, I had to clean up the yard a bit after the video! The ball and O So go all over! LOL

My hubby and dog Tiga are playing in this video too. Tiga was chasing the ball, then found a willow branch to play with! LOL



The loud noises you here in both videos are my Blue and Gold Macaws! They can be very loud at times!!


----------



## Zipper (Sep 21, 2010)

Cute I like it when the dog is jumping on it and he just looks at him.

It is neat how they play with them.


----------



## maplegum (Sep 21, 2010)

he is really lovin that ball, that's adorable.


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 22, 2010)

Pulled my Mom over to watch the videos of O so, they're just too cute! Of course its got us wanting to buy our geldings an exercise ball to play with!! I love all the pictures of O so, he's just so darn cute. How tall is he?


----------



## O So (Sep 22, 2010)

Eohippus said:


> Pulled my Mom over to watch the videos of O so, they're just too cute! Of course its got us wanting to buy our geldings an exercise ball to play with!! I love all the pictures of O so, he's just so darn cute. How tall is he?


Thanks! I think he is cute too!





He is 28 inches!

He really does love playing with them! Now I know what to look for at the flea markets and yard sales!!


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 22, 2010)

My gelding LOVES the 55 gallon drum barrels. We turn one on its side then turn him loose in the arena with it and he chases it and slams it in the fence to purposely scare the other horses.



You can usually find the barrels for anywhere between $10 and $20 on craigslist! Another fun toy is giant stuffed/plush horses (ones that about the size of the mini)


----------



## O So (Sep 22, 2010)

Eohippus said:


> My gelding LOVES the 55 gallon drum barrels. We turn one on its side then turn him loose in the arena with it and he chases it and slams it in the fence to purposely scare the other horses.




LOL, It's funny you say that! I was at the flea market last weekend and I saw one of those stuffed horses that actually move and make noises. I was thinking of getting it, but then I thought it might not be a good idea right now! O So is still a little stallion, so I'm afraid that little horse wouldn't stand a chance!! LOL I may get one once he is a gelding though!!





Your gelding is beautiful!! I love his markings!! Course I love the Pinto horse to begin with!! If I ever get a big horse, that is what I want!!

Looks like he gets that barrel going pretty good!! LOL


----------



## Eohippus (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh boy, I'd wait until he was gelded for sure!! I can only imagine what could happen...





Thanks! I was looking for a pinto mare when I bought him but his funny face markings won me over... That video is him being mild with the barrel. Sometimes he gets it going so fast he can't keep up!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Sep 22, 2010)

I am a HUGE O So fan!



I love seeing his videos and pictures - he is just adorable!

Barbara


----------

